# New gun frame wearing



## RogerThat (Jul 30, 2009)

I got a sig sauer p229 SCT .40 about a month ago. I noticed first hand that the slide was a little tight but I figured it would break in. I've only shot 350 rounds out of it. I've lubricated the gun before and after shooting it and cleaned it after every use. I've googled this and found a lot of people who have said sig told them it was normal wear, but I have 3 sigs, and I have 650 rounds out of my other p229 9mm two tone and it has no sign of any wear whatsoever in fact it looks the same as when I got it. Wanted to see what everyones feed back is on this. 
Make sure you see all 3 photos. You can't see the wear as much until you look under the rail.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Have you checked for a burr on the slide and contacted SiG with the pics?


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

Yea that shouldn't be there after only 350 rounds like the post above I would check for a burr or something like that


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I got a couple Sigs here with a ton of ammo through them that don't have wear anything like that. Heck, my old 229 I lost count of the rounds through it but it goes with me every time I shoot just because I love shooting it.I think I'd send those pics to the company and ask for a shipping label. Something is not right there. I am curious about a burr too but you say you cleaned and lubed before taking it out and after each use I would think that you would have sen a bur that could do that long of finish spanking.

There's nothing normal about that kind of wear where it is.


----------

